# Watercooling? Maybe . . .



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey guys, i was sat pondering what my next upgrade would be last night and i decided it was time to take the plunge and go watercooled. My problem is, however, i have no experience in this field and need some help. So heres what im asking for:

A guide to watercooling - as in what to look for + how to set everything up,

Possible kits i could buy - im willing to spend around £100, and if possible, if im not pushing too far, one that has both CPU and VGA loops? i noticed that an 8800GT waterblock costs like 50 quid, if so ill settle for just CPU haha.

Thanks!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2008)

so far i have found the Zalman Reserator to be something quite fitting to my needs - i cant have a system thats radiator fits onto the back of my case as i dont have room, so it will have to be an external kit. Has anyone had any experience with this kit?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok so forget the zalman, i have decided on what im buying - this is it, the Thermaltake Big Water 735 kit. The kit itself is £50, which is fantastic, all of it is UV and looks bloody awesome, it has good cooling properties and can have a VGA loop added aswell. 

heres the kit: http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=HFT-CLW0075&af=50

And heres a pretty thorough review on it: http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/bigwater735/

What do you think?


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 26, 2008)

Forget BigWater and all Thermaltake watercooling products, they're meant to be weak and easily brokable (speaking from the experience) ... if you want to get a kit, go for the Swiftech one's, some are "standalone" and some are extendable ... but IMO the best way is to build your own kit with the components you want, it can be cheap too, not as 50 pounds of course ... but for that price i'll recommend you to get a good air cooler and good TIM, you'll get the same results than on bigwater with coolers such Xigmatek HDT-S1283 or ThermalRight Ultra Extreme 120 ... cause with that kit you can forget to cool efficiently your 5000+ plus a video card.

If your budget is really small, then go for the Swiftech H20-110 Compact, performs really well and it's 1000 times more reliable than BigWater and all Thermaltake water stuff ... but if you're decided to go water and specially if you want to cool CPU & GPU ... my recommendation is to save a lil bit more of money and start investigating more for the best thermal solution with your budget (for 100-120 pounds you can grab reliable mid-high components to cool in a right way your CPU and videocard), take a look for these two threads:

Watercooling FAQ by fitseries3 - http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=53075
Naturally Aspired PC WaterCooling Club - http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52032


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Forget BigWater and all Thermaltake watercooling products, they're meant to be weak and easily brokable (speaking from the experience) ... if you want to get a kit, go for the Swiftech one's, some are "standalone" and some are extendable ... but IMO the best way is to build your own kit with the components you want, it can be cheap too, not as 50 pounds of course ... but for that price i'll recommend you to get a good air cooler and good TIM, you'll get the same results than on bigwater with coolers such Xigmatek HDT-S1283 or ThermalRight Ultra Extreme 120 ... cause with that kit you can forget to cool efficiently your 5000+ plus a video card.
> 
> If your budget is really small, then go for the Swiftech H20-110 Compact, performs really well and it's 1000 times more reliable than BigWater and all Thermaltake water stuff ... but if you're decided to go water and specially if you want to cool CPU & GPU ... my recommendation is to save a lil bit more of money and start investigating more for the best thermal solution with your budget (for 100-120 pounds you can grab reliable mid-high components to cool in a right way your CPU and videocard), take a look for these two threads:
> 
> ...



cheers for the advice - my friend who usually buys things that i end up getting has the thermaltake kit and he cant fault it - he has added another loop in for a GPU block and has ended with a full watercooling setup for about 120 quid. He gets good thermal results and, like me, could have bought X air cooler but wanted that "wow" factor about his case. Im going to price up a self build kit, but, seeing as this will be my first step into the world of watercooling, i would rather go for a cheap pre built kit and gain some experience about water cooling before building my own. If you get me haha.

Thanks for the links to the guides - just what i needed cheers.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2008)

i just picked up a used swiftec H2O-120 myself going from a gemini II to that and getting a bigger rad to go with it i will post results for you soon


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i just picked up a used swiftec H2O-120 myself going from a gemini II to that and getting a bigger rad to go with it i will post results for you soon



that would be great, thanks. Pictures too? I love how watercooling systems look in rigs, they just add a touch nothing else could haha.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> that would be great, thanks. Pictures too? I love how watercooling systems look in rigs, they just add a touch nothing else could haha.



will do guess what the swiftec kit cost $30 hehehe


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> will do guess what the swiftec kit cost $30 hehehe



nice! drop us a link for a read-up?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> nice! drop us a link for a read-up?



right after i pick it up its off craigslist


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> right after i pick it up its off craigslist



sweet 

what do you think about the thermaltake bigwater 735 kit? i mean, from a beginners point of view? 60 quid to get into it isnt bad, surely?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> sweet
> 
> what do you think about the thermaltake bigwater 735 kit? i mean, from a beginners point of view? 60 quid to get into it isnt bad, surely?



bigwater kits suck air cooling tends to be better than them


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 26, 2008)

The best price/performance kit with that budget of 100 pounds it would be this:

Swiftech H20-220 APEX ULTRA CPU: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swh2edukit.html - 199.95$ (according to google this is 100.6 british pounds)

It's a nice kit and it's extendable, this means in a while you can keep your radiator as well as the pump (since they perform very good, specially the pump) and tubing ... then in a while you can add a GPU block or a full coverage one for your 8800GT and you'll be done, it will be enough to cool CPU & GPU and keeping great temps, specially if you're going to OC.

Besides that, the extendable means you can replace just a part of the loop if gets broken or you want to upgrade it, with the H20-120 you can't since it's block+pump all together and to profit the rad+res the unmounting can be tricky. IMO, getting the H20-220 ULTRA CPU will take you to a nice experience on watercooling while keeping the components (pump+rad+block+res) for almost 2 years with a lil extra inversion.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> bigwater kits suck air cooling tends to be better than them



hmm . . . looks like i might have to do some more surfing around then, most reviews i have read say they are absolutley the dogs danglys. meh, ill have another look


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2008)

That swiftech kit looks good, but like i said earlier, i cant have a kit thats radiator attaches to the rear of my case as i have no room.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> That swiftech kit looks good, but like i said earlier, i cant have a kit thats radiator attaches to the rear of my case as i have no room.



you can mount it wherever you want lol also the H2O-120 is expandable to and cn be found pretty cheap not to mention i was just told that with a petras head the pump will work like a MCP350


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you can mount it wherever you want lol also the H2O-120 is expandable to and cn be found pretty cheap not to mention i was just told that with a petras head the pump will work like a MCP350



so, aslong as the tubing is long enough, i could have the radiator away from my case?


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> That swiftech kit looks good, but like i said earlier, i cant have a kit thats radiator attaches to the rear of my case as i have no room.



That's crap ... you can't even moving the tower? 

I have the radbox and the MCR-220 radiator as well as the MicroRes from that kit ... and all i can say is just awesome.

Sorry for you


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> That's crap ... you can't even moving the tower?
> 
> I have the radbox and the MCR-220 radiator as well as the MicroRes from that kit ... and all i can say is just awesome.
> 
> Sorry for you



as it stands my antec overhangs the edge of my desk top by about 2 inches, and i really dont want to move it forward anymore - ill have a look at moving it somewhere now, but until then im stuck with either a totally internal kit or an exclusively external, like the reserator


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you can mount it wherever you want lol also the H2O-120 is expandable to and cn be found pretty cheap not to mention i was just told that with a petras head the pump will work like a MCP350



Those fittings aren't built-in? You can unplug them and add other block? I didn't know, sorry for that 

What i wanted to say ... it's the H20-220 Ultra it's maybe more expandable since there are no mixed parts, in your case fucking the radiator means a unusable res maybe ... and the same with pump+block, it's cheap yes ... but in the moment of upgrading if he likes the performance of the WC or he fucks any component ... will result expensive, anyway, it's just my opinion and his decission.

If the budget is really small and you can't upgrade it, then no doubt, take the H20-120 but if not ... the H20-220 ULTRA it's maybe the best decission in price/performance with thoughts of adding a GPU block as he says, again it's just my opinion 

Anyway cdawall, thanks for the extra-info, always useful 

update: Gonna watch Spain vs Russia @ Euro2008 semi-finals!!! go Spain go!!!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Those fittings aren't built-in? You can unplug them and add other block? I didn't know, sorry for that
> 
> What i wanted to say ... it's the H20-220 Ultra it's maybe more expandable since there are no mixed parts, in your case fucking the radiator means a unusable res maybe ... and the same with pump+block, it's cheap yes ... but in the moment of upgrading if he likes the performance of the WC or he fucks any component ... will result expensive, anyway, it's just my opinion and his decission.
> 
> ...



thats true  i'm turing mine more or less into a 220 ultra  he should get that one and we can compare the performance we have the same cpus so it should come out pretty close







and this top  http://www.petrastechshop.com/peddcudeddcp.html


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> thats true  i'm turing mine more or less into a 220 ultra  he should get that one and we can compare the performance we have the same cpus so it should come out pretty close
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what, me get the swiftech lower model one (cant remember its name) you get your super pimped one and compare?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> what, me get the swiftech lower model one (cant remember its name) you get your super pimped one and compare?



i was saying you get the 220 ultra ad i get the 120 and mod it to 220 ultraish specs


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i was saying you get the 220 ultra ad i get the 120 and mod it to 220 ultraish specs



ok, heres how far i can rotate my case. I have moved my monitor up as well. This is also taking into consideration my disc tray needs to have clearance:

sorry for the lack of light


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2008)

mount it off the side just cut out the bottom section of the window


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 27, 2008)

cdawall said:


> mount it off the side just cut out the bottom section of the window



no chance haha - at this rotation i have enough room for a rear mounted system now, so all is well


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> no chance haha - at this rotation i have enough room for a rear mounted system now, so all is well



bah your no fun thats what i'm doing on mine so i can mount the 2x120mm rad i want


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 27, 2008)

Modding can be so funny! I thought i'll never do anything ... and finally i build a support for my HWLabs GTS120 to get it working on a 5,25" bay ... i got profit of the cage of the Thermaltake Aquabay M3 Res (after it broke, TT damn it!) ... though it's not the best position for a radiator it worked and it's working fine ... so you can do that or stick a 220 rad on the top of your case, trust me that it's not so complicated with a drill machine + some radial disk for aluminium or steel, i did it to place a 120mm fan on the top of my case as well as the cage where the radiator is to let a good airflow through the fins of it ... and if you can use a hole saw, much better ... two big holes plus some extra for the screws and you'll be done. You can download some templates on the network.

I just had a good experience modding my case to design my special kind of water circuit besides to decide where to place all the other elements ... even my case is a mofo for cable management or hard disk position ... i finally did it and right now, i have a mid-tower case which contains a 2x120 rad (only part outside, rest is inside) + 1x120 rad + 2 gfx cards + 3 hard disks + one dvd + pump + ram cooler + 9 fans + reservoir + cable management + tubing + 2 cold cathodes ... and i have room to reset my CMOS, pulling a graph out or unmounting the ram w/o great complications ... it's just a matter of patience and a lil bit of free time.

Get into the itch, as cdawall says, it's funny!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 27, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Modding can be so funny! I thought i'll never do anything ... and finally i build a support for my HWLabs GTS120 to get it working on a 5,25" bay ... i got profit of the cage of the Thermaltake Aquabay M3 Res (after it broke, TT damn it!) ... though it's not the best position for a radiator it worked and it's working fine ... so you can do that or stick a 220 rad on the top of your case, trust me that it's not so complicated with a drill machine + some radial disk for aluminium or steel, i did it to place a 120mm fan on the top of my case as well as the cage where the radiator is to let a good airflow through the fins of it ... and if you can use a hole saw, much better ... two big holes plus some extra for the screws and you'll be done. You can download some templates on the network.
> 
> I just had a good experience modding my case to design my special kind of water circuit besides to decide where to place all the other elements ... even my case is a mofo for cable management or hard disk position ... i finally did it and right now, i have a mid-tower case which contains a 2x120 rad (only part outside, rest is inside) + 1x120 rad + 2 gfx cards + 3 hard disks + one dvd + pump + ram cooler + 9 fans + reservoir + cable management + tubing + 2 cold cathodes ... and i have room to reset my CMOS, pulling a graph out or unmounting the ram w/o great complications ... it's just a matter of patience and a lil bit of free time.
> 
> Get into the itch, as cdawall says, it's funny!



i cant afford to haha - im 16 and dont earn enough to be replacing cases if i screw up etc, plus my antecs fine as it is haha.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> i cant afford to haha - im 16 and dont earn enough to be replacing cases if i screw up etc, plus my antecs fine as it is haha.



i'm 17 its not to hard to get a job that pays reasonably enough


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2008)

its hard to get a job when you are 15


----------



## HTC (Jun 27, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its hard to get a job when you are 15



Have you tried to lawnmower you neighbour's front lawns? Do like 10 or so and you'll get quite a bit of cash.

Unless, ofc, none of your neighbours have lawns ...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2008)

i live in apartments and all the hoses around here don't have much of a yard and they do it them self


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 27, 2008)

HTC said:


> Have you tried to lawnmower you neighbour's front lawns? Do like 10 or so and you'll get quite a bit of cash.
> 
> Unless, ofc, none of your neighbours have lawns ...



i have a job haha, modding cases just doesnt attract me if you get me. i like my antec as it is, id rather upgrade the guts than the outside tbh.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 27, 2008)

quick question about the big water 735 - it says fittings for CPU's include all AMD K8 CPU's - mine qualifies for this right?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2008)

don't get the Bigwater. The pumps are known to fail. and the AM2 IS a K8 CPU but most of the time when they are talking about K8 it is a 939 CPU but if you look here it works on AM2 and 939  http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Liguid/DIY/cl-w0075/cl-w0075.asp


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> quick question about the big water 735 - it says fittings for CPU's include all AMD K8 CPU's - mine qualifies for this right?



yes it includes yours but like we keep saying Tt is not the best for H2O

let me put this simply Tt for water is like ECS is for mobos


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks haha, and hey! CD! my ECS motherboard was bloody brilliant! Just, well . . . pathetic in terms of features. haha. .

Ok, recommend kits for under £100 to get me started, but they MUST be nice on the eye. MUST i say! MUST!


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 27, 2008)

I got a work when i was 16 in a tobacconist's, my first work ... i was on the storage for the restock and also as a shop assistant, it was not legal @ all cause i hadn't contract but she paid me well and the work was not so risky, if i'd had official contract i wouldn't have received the money my boss was paying me, i used to go two days per week bringing me a total of 240 EUR per month just for 8 days (and not full!!) ... now when i'm 24 i'll wish to get a job, with contract of course, such well paid


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> thanks haha, and hey! CD! my ECS motherboard was bloody brilliant! Just, well . . . pathetic in terms of features. haha. .
> 
> Ok, recommend kits for under £100 to get me started, but they MUST be nice on the eye. MUST i say! MUST!



swiftech H20 120 just get longer hoses with it

oh and join the 5000BE oc'ing thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=64165


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 27, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> I got a work when i was 16 in a tobacconist's, my first work ... i was on the storage for the restock and also as a shop assistant, it was not legal @ all cause i hadn't contract but she paid me well and the work was not so risky, if i'd had official contract i wouldn't have received the money my boss was paying me, i used to go two days per week bringing me a total of 240 EUR per month just for 8 days (and not full!!) ... now when i'm 24 i'll wish to get a job, with contract of course, such well paid



haha i work in a local shop - illegal too seeing as i dont pay tax on my wages (basically get them in an envelope every sunday after my shift haha). Basic donkey labour work, shelf stacking and cleaning, earns me at least £50 a week mind, so its not too bad for my age. Ive been working there 2 years now, and am looking to join the police force after 6th form


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jun 28, 2008)

Look, I'm building a custom W/C setup when the Bloomfields come out and the socket changes. Intel is changing the mounting holes position and they'll be further apart. So, anyway, I'm going serious W/C with at least 2 loops, 2 Laing D5s and 2 PA120.3s and I'm looking for mainly for performance, but looks too. My advice is: 
1. get the h20-120 kit. It's excellent for beginners in W/C 
2. Go to a department store and look for transparent tubing, it's cheap. Buy some, replace the black tubing of the h20-120 
3. Get some fluorescent markers, they are UV reactive. Open it up, destroy the plastic body of the marker and keep only the cotton with the ink. get the ink out of the cotton with a little alcohol and then pour this into the distilled water and the green water additive that comes with the kit.
4. Buy some UV Cold Cathodes - AC Ryan's are quite good.
5. You've got a nice looking UV colored liquid int your system and a very nice effect. Enjoy!
Enough about the looks, here's what I think about TT's W/C systems: absolute crap! The cases are cool, but their W/C kits are just junk! Here are a few facts for you to consider: 
- the plexi top of the CPU cracks VERY easily, leaks,sometimes isn't even sealed properly in the factory. :shadedshu
- the pump fails after a few months. There have been complaints on the net that the pumps stop after less then a month.
- rads are very low quality. Don't get fooled by the large water channel-tube-things... I don't know what exactly is TT's design, but what I know is that they're badly soldered to the fins, often kinked, and sometimes factory leaky. 
After all, W/C is not gambling, and I see that you have a PC for at least 800$, we just don't want to fry it with a 30$ BADLY built and designed W/C kit, don't we? Cooling, not destroying.  Swiftech have been know for excellent quality, design, performance and price. Swiftech is the way to go!  I have a LOT of spare time, ask me anything and I'll try to help you. Of course, I'm not really an expert, I'm only 14, but I'll help as much as I can. Cheers, mate, I hope I helped!  Long live W/C!
EDIT: Some useful links and pics:
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?type=3&id=69&page=3&desc=battle_of_the_water_cooling_kits - h20-220 compared to other kits, VERY nice roundup
http://www.overclock3d.net/image.php?id=1637 - pic of water channel king, ugly stuff :rofl:
http://www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/Reviews/Specific.aspx?ArticleId=22226 - h20-220 review
www.virtual-hideout.net/reviews/Mega_Watercooling_Roundup/Swiftech_Apex_Ultra+/index.shtml - h20-220 review
www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=5275 - h20-220 review
www.overclockers.com.au/article.php?id=516509&P=1 - h20-220 review
www.cluboc.net/reviews/super_cooling/swiftech/H20-120_rev3a/index.htm - h20-120 review
www.hardocp.com/article.html?art=Njc5 - h20-120 review
www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDkqTcFWu8A - h20-120 review
www.madshrimps.be/printart.php?articID=283 - h20-120 review
www.viperlair.com/reviews/cooling/liquid/swiftech/h20120r3  - h20-120 review; broken pics, but has temps results, read it
www.ocia.net/reviews/swiftech220/page1.shtml - h20-220 review
http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/article.asp?SCID=16&CIID=95494 - h20-120 review
Notes: just checked and I found more problems with the BigWater - copper water channels + aluminum fins = CORROSION!!!
http://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc007827ci.jpg and http://img45.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00765custom1hk.jpg - pics of cracked CPU block top. Killed the guy's CPU, Mobo and GPU... No comment.
http://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gpublockcrackbg8.jpg and http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gpubloccrack1xr7.jpg - more TT fun! This VGA block cracked after LESS THAN 24H after installation!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

that was my main grudge with the swiftech, the plastic tubing, it looks utter shit in my opinion - ima re-look it up, plus some tubing like you said, and probably some pre made UV coolant, i dont want to destry the setup if i screw the felt tip method up haha 

Thanks, so far you have helped THE most 

Cheers! ill be sure to keep you posted


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

what about this? 	X20 120mm Performance Watercooling Kit:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/X20-120mm-Per...9589772QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

Just need to find it elsewhere, wont use ebay.

thoughts?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

got one! cheap too http://www.awd-it.co.uk/scripts/prodview.asp?idproduct=4122


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jun 28, 2008)

Did you buy it already? I know that the XSPC block has nice performance, but I think the pump is a bit weak, only 400L per hour. If you need a pump/res combo you should check out this: Alphacool AGB-Eheim 1000 Station 12v - http://www.thecoolingshop.com/product_info.php/products_id/1924. Something else - buy some other TIM (thermal paste), something like AS 5, AC TX2, or OCZ Freeze The last one is quite hard to find, but is quite good too. Here are a some reviews of the XSPC stuff:
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?/cases_cooling/xspc_x2o_delta_cpu_waterblock/1
http://www.martinsliquidlab.com/XSPC-X2O-Delta-CPU-V2.html - nice, large pics of the block
Any more questions? Feel free to ask.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

Master_of_Time said:


> Did you buy it already? I know that the XSPC block has nice performance, but I think the pump is a bit weak, only 400L per hour. If you need a pump/res combo you should check out this: Alphacool AGB-Eheim 1000 Station 12v - http://www.thecoolingshop.com/product_info.php/products_id/1924. Something else - buy some other TIM (thermal paste), something like AS 5, AC TX2, or OCZ Freeze The last one is quite hard to find, but is quite good too. Here are a some reviews of the XSPC stuff:
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?/cases_cooling/xspc_x2o_delta_cpu_waterblock/1
> http://www.martinsliquidlab.com/XSPC-X2O-Delta-CPU-V2.html - nice, large pics of the block
> Any more questions? Feel free to ask.



no i havent purchased one, just spotted it and noticed alot of good reviews on the block. Ill check that one you linked now


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

dont you think that pumps good enough? i wont be doing a VGA loop, so is it ok?


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, it's just that 10/8mm tubing is kinda restrictive, and you should have some headroom for future upgrades. But if you're going to replace this setup with a new custom one in the future it doesn't matter. Also, this pump has a blue LED (at least I think so). You should see if it suits your color theme. Cheers, glad that I helped so far .
EDIT: Found it cheaper at Aqua-PCs:
http://www.aqua-pcs.co.uk/water-cooling-kits-121-c.asp
You should definetly check the stuff that Aqua-PCs have, quite a variety. It'll be very useful to you. They're UK based, that's a + for you, too.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

Master_of_Time said:


> Well, it's just that 10/8mm tubing is kinda restrictive, and you should have some headroom for future upgrades. But if you're going to replace this setup with a new custom one in the future it doesn't matter. Also, this pump has a blue LED (at least I think so). You should see if it suits your color theme. Cheers, glad that I helped so far .



well, my antec 900 uses all around blue LED's, my G15 keyboard is blue backlit, my PSU has a blue LED fan, my RAM ahs blue LED's . . . too much?haha.

My main grudge with that pump is the cost. i want to spend around £100, no more. I understand air coolers can perform better, BUT they dont have the wow factor / that special touch a water cooling system does. That XPS looks nice, the waterblock has had raving reviews, i just cannot find a full review for the entire kit, or pictures of it all assembled, which i need really before i buy.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

scratch that, found a review here: http://www.playit3d.com/review/xspc_water_cooling_kit_review/

Not very extensive though.

Anyway im off to bed, its almost 2 in the morning here 

Cheers master! ill be PM'ing you no doubt


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jun 28, 2008)

Some reviews:
http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&number=1&artpage=1579&articID=394
http://www.xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/cpu-coolers/xspc-watercooling-kit/2
http://www.xtremecomputing.co.uk/review.php?id=236&page=2
http://www.techniz.co.uk/component/content/article/317
The above are review of the old version, here is the current version, the one that you know of:
http://www.custompc.co.uk/reviews/138045/xspc-x2o-pro-watercooling-kit.html

EDIT: Hah, it's 4 in the morning here in Bulgaria, but I'm listening to Alice in Chains and I carried away. I'll go to bed, too. I'll be online again in 1-2 in the afternoon, I suppose. I'm a lazy bastard, I don't even want to clean my room after I changed my case from some Asus cheap case to CM Cosmos S. UV Spray cans everywhere, screws, A LOT OF JUNK  , and lots of PC stuff. My parents hate me! My neighbors too, but that's because of the Z-5500's I have. They don't like Swedish death metal...


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

Master_of_Time said:


> Some reviews:
> http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&number=1&artpage=1579&articID=394
> http://www.xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/cpu-coolers/xspc-watercooling-kit/2
> http://www.xtremecomputing.co.uk/review.php?id=236&page=2
> ...



haha cannot beat teh metals  i know they arent swedish, but have you heard and dimmu borgir? Cracking band, absolutely love them. A band closer to you too, HIM?


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, I know of Dimmu, but HIM - I don't think they are even metal, let alone hardcore/death.  So, what are your current plans for the W/C, anything changed?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

Master_of_Time said:


> Yeah, I know of Dimmu, but HIM - I don't think they are even metal, let alone hardcore/death.  So, what are your current plans for the W/C, anything changed?



HIM are self proclaimed as "love metal" 

well, i have decided that the XSPX X2O Delta is the kit im going to buy, and then some green, blue or purple UV coolant - havent decided yet. All comes to a shade under £85, so im very pleased.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds very attractive, especially for £85... But you are aware that the kit doesn't come pre-connected, I hope. Do you know how to test for leaks, hotwire the PSU, etc.?
EDIT: have you heard of CoolIt? Here's a pre-connected kit, for £85 at Aqua-PCs: http://www.aqua-pcs.co.uk/coolit-pure-water-cooling-solution-1256-p.asp
Product page: http://www.coolitsystems.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=64&Itemid=191 There's a review list, you should check it out.Cheers!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

Master_of_Time said:


> Sounds very attractive, especially for £85... But you are aware that the kit doesn't come pre-connected, I hope. Do you know how to test for leaks, hotwire the PSU, etc.?
> EDIT: have you heard of CoolIt? Here's a pre-connected kit, for £85 at Aqua-PCs: http://www.aqua-pcs.co.uk/coolit-pure-water-cooling-solution-1256-p.asp
> Product page: http://www.coolitsystems.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=64&Itemid=191 There's a review list, you should check it out.Cheers!



im hoping the kit comes with an instructional booklet, but then im left on my own cutting tubing length etc, but it should be quite easy once im familiar with the parts. When you first set a watercooling system up, your meant to run it for several hours to bleed the air out of the system and check for leaks etc, am i correct? And to hotwire a psu you like a green cable to a neighbouring black one yes?


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jun 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> im hoping the kit comes with an instructional booklet, but then im left on my own cutting tubing length etc, but it should be quite easy once im familiar with the parts. When you first set a watercooling system up, your meant to run it for several hours to bleed the air out of the system and check for leaks etc, am i correct? And to hotwire a psu you like a green cable to a neighbouring black one yes?



Yes, you are correct. green to black wire. To cut the tubing into the right lengths just install the cpu block on the mobo, place the pump and the rad where you want them and start measuring. It'll be relative, but when you add like 10cm to you result for the bends it'll be accurate enough, I think. Example Pump->CPU BLOCK=50cm (when measured in a straight line), plus the bends it'll be like 60-75cm.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

ah yes, you have to add more than the distance to prevent kinks in the tubing.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jun 29, 2008)

So, Kyle, when are going to buy the kit? Keep me posted.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 30, 2008)

Master_of_Time said:


> So, Kyle, when are going to buy the kit? Keep me posted.



well, your not going to like me for this, but im not buying it. i have the TT bigwater kit arriving on tuesday. The reason being i got it on an amazing deal - i bought it from a guy on a computer fair who runs a small computer modding firm for £25 - hes testing the kit for 24 hours for me after i shared my concerns about the pump and waterblock, and he has printed me a 1 year full kit warranty


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 30, 2008)

make sure you clean it first it's annoying buying a used water block and some asshole didn't clean it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- Christine


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 30, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> make sure you clean it first it's annoying buying a used water block and some asshole didn't clean it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the guys going to fully drain the system and everything - i trust him too which is a bonus. 

i have a question - im going on holiday a week on monday, will it be ok to set the kit up and leave it stand for 2 weeks whilst im chilling with the pharoes in Egypt?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 30, 2008)

yes just monitor it for 24 hours before you leave. this is what happends when you use commercial solutions. 






I have seen worst! I seen this one block looked like someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 off all over it.

- Christine


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 30, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> yes just monitor it for 24 hours before you leave. this is what happends when you use commercial solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf is that? im using my psp atm, cant really make the picture out. so i can leave it and it will be fine?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 30, 2008)

water block, excrement.

- Christine


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 30, 2008)

so, the kit might not be arriving tomorrow for business reasons, so im getting ready for comparisons. Heres my CPU temperatures after a few minutes full load with ORTHOS:

http://screencast.com/t/zmbXlFppi

So we have this to compare it to when the 735 arrives.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, now you're having some money left, replace the CPU block and/or the pump, they are really lousy. If there's a leak and you kill your PC, don't say I didn't warn ya!  Good luck, with Tt W/C you're gonna need it.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 30, 2008)

Master_of_Time said:


> Well, now you're having some money left, replace the CPU block and/or the pump, they are really lousy. If there's a leak and you kill your PC, don't say I didn't warn ya!  Good luck, with Tt W/C you're gonna need it.



haha dont worry, i intend to at least replace the block as soon as i get back off holiday. In the mean time, ill keep a close eye on it and see if i get a good one, like my friend has (had it almost a year, not a single hitch yet (besides it got delivered next door, but you know)).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a Danger Den maze 4 AM2/939 block that i would sell


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 30, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have a Danger Den maze 4 AM2/939 block that i would sell



for how much might i ask?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2008)

$20(US)+shipping


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 30, 2008)

to england? haha, just noticed your in the states like, that sucks for me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah i didn'c where u r @ so nevermind. lol. I think you could find one cheaper over there then it would cost to get it from me


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 30, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yeah i didn'c where u r @ so nevermind. lol. I think you could find one cheaper over there then it would cost to get it from me



about £20 over here, so the delivery cost from the states to here 

Are they good?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2008)

almost anything danger den is good. The maze 4 is a good block better then you get with the TT kit.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 30, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> almost anything danger den is good. The maze 4 is a good block better then you get with the TT kit.



ill be looking for one of those in just under a months time then  cheers!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 30, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have a Danger Den maze 4 AM2/939 block that i would sell



ill take it pm me


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 30, 2008)

cdawall said:


> ill take it pm me


----------



## cdawall (Jun 30, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


>



rofl someone seems unhappy


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 30, 2008)

cdawall said:


> rofl someone seems unhappy



i envy you lot in the states


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2008)

@cdawall YGPM


----------



## cdawall (Jun 30, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> i envy you lot in the states



lol you will a lot more when you see my whole setup dual BIX II 240mm (you'll love how this is setup), MCP655, maze 4 block, swiftec micro res


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2008)

That is alot like the setup i was going to do. I have seen a setup like that keep a PD @5ghz at about 50c


----------



## cdawall (Jun 30, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> That is alot like the setup i was going to do. I have seen a setup like that keep a PD @5ghz at about 50c



it should keep my 5000BE (3.5ghz) load @ 40C or so


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2008)

That would be nice. I just don't want to run water cooling in this case


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok so the kits in, fully tested and working spot on, here are my temp readings on full load:

http://screencast.com/t/ROjdbiQV

i deem this to be good 

i have a problem though . . . my pump . . . is bloody noisy, as if something vibrating around inside of it. I dont know weather its because its new or what, but its really irritating. Anyone know a solution?


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 3, 2008)

Have you screwed the pump to the floor of your case?? The level on the reservoir is the appropiate?? The bubbles are outta the circuit??

If the answer at these three questions is yes, the ramble should be mostly avoided ... to add an extra help put some foam around the pump and if this doesn't works neither ... call ThermalTake or RMA it, a pump that rambles too much is meant to broke fast.



pd: we told you ... don't trust in TT water-stuff!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 3, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Have you screwed the pump to the floor of your case?? The level on the reservoir is the appropiate?? The bubbles are outta the circuit??
> 
> If the answer at these three questions is yes, the ramble should be mostly avoided ... to add an extra help put some foam around the pump and if this doesn't works neither ... call ThermalTake or RMA it, a pump that rambles too much is meant to broke fast.
> 
> ...



i cant screw it down haha. It *SOUNDED* like the pump hasnt been greased up correctly. Its stopped doing it now haha. Must have been break - in noises 

all the bubbles are out, and the kit looks nice - decent thermal results too. Idling around 35 degrees celcius per core 

Cant wait for tonight to see its UV awesomeness


----------



## cdawall (Jul 3, 2008)

i load under that using the same teston my gemini II? @ higher volts and a higher clock 44C 3.2ghz 1.45v


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 3, 2008)

well, this is a cheap kit, give it its dues


----------



## cdawall (Jul 3, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> well, this is a cheap kit, give it its dues



cheap air cooler doing this







didnt use coretemp cause that shows the cpu's to be at 31C lol


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 3, 2008)

cdawall said:


> cheap air cooler doing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no need to keep trying to put me down :shadedshu 

Remember this is my first H20 kit, and i will be upgrading and including a VGA loop + better pump later on in the year. 

Cut me some slack!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 3, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> no need to keep trying to put me down :shadedshu
> 
> Remember this is my first H20 kit, and i will be upgrading and including a VGA loop + better pump later on in the year.
> 
> Cut me some slack!



sorry i didn't mean to put you down.

hey post up some pics of your rig!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 3, 2008)

Idle temps:

http://screencast.com/t/Ss9gam4u

Ill put some pictures up once it gets a bi darker so the UV stands out more, and then normal pictures tomorrow some time.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh shit... I expected this, didn't surprise me tho. Man, the performance SUCKS ASS!  I'm having 34/48* C on a Q6600 G0@3000 with TR Ultra120EX@2000RPM... I thing you got pwnd, man. This performance is really bad, but if you're all about the almighty W/C looks you should just wait and buy yourself a custom starting kit that will last you some decent time. TT W/C sucks major ass.


----------

